# Empfehlung AiO Wasserkühlung 120mm



## DeadHysteria (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,

Da ich gerade meinen Pc etwas "aufräume"/umgestalte, wollte ich eine AiO Wasserkühlung in den PC bauen, um den großen Ben Nevis Advance Kühler auszutauschen. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Wasserkühlung, daher hoffe ich auf eure Empfehlungen.

Mein Pc besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
- Mainboard Gigabyte Aorus x470 Ultra Gaming
- CPU AMD Ryzen 7 2700x
- Ram G.Skill Trident Z 3200 (16GB)
- GPU Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix
- Gehäuse Fractal design Meshify C Tempered Glass White
- Lüfter Alpenföhn WIng Boost 3 ARGB White

Preislich sollte es nicht über 100€ gehen, am Besten 80€ oder darunter.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2020)

Diese AIOs solltest du zwischen 60 und 100 Euro bekommen.

*MASTERLIQUID ML240L RGB *
*MASTERLIQUID ML240L V2 RGB*
*MASTERLIQUID ML240P MIRAGE*
*MASTERLIQUID ML240R RGB*
*MASTERLIQUID LITE 240*
*MASTERLIQUID 240*
Die sind so ganz gut und auch recht leise was die Pumpe angeht.

Bei den Lüfter kommt es auf die Drehzahl mit an, da Lüfter mit hoher Drehzahl immer lauter werden.
Du solltest auch versuchen auf einem 240mm Radiator einzusteigen und nicht mit einem 120mm, denn die Fläche macht aus wie kühl und laut das ganze werden wird. Denn nicht das Wasser ist der Grund weshalb mit einer Wasserkühlung gute Ergebnisse erreicht werden sondern wie gut das Wasser am ende gekühlt wird.

Im allgemeinem finde ich AIOs von Alphacool besser, denn diese sind jederzeit Erweiterbar und kommen auch aus dem custom WaKü Bereich. So sind beispielsweise Schläuche verschraubt und können jederzeit ausgetauscht werden und auch das befüllen und entlüften gestaltet sich hier etwas besser. Der Hauptvorteil liegt jedoch bei den Radiatoren, die bestehen nicht wie bei anderen aus Alu, sondern aus Kupfer. Kupfer und Alu reagiert miteinander und dann korrodiert Kupfer was in so einer AIO auch noch besteht und das verstopft dir dann irgendwann die Finnen im Kühler. Solche AIOs halten daher nicht solange wie eine von Alphacool, weil diese besser gewartet werden kann. Zwar wird immer Korrosionsschutz mit befüllt aber das zögert wenn ALU mit Kupfer zusammen kommt die Korrosion nur raus und verhindert dieses nicht gänzlich.

Natürlich kannst auch eine 120er AIO nehmen.
Die Kühlleistung wird dann halt geringer ausfallen und ein Lüfter muss dann auch schneller drehen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. Mai 2020)

Wie ist denn die Pumpe vom Eisbaer: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 ab &euro;' '95,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Preislich wäre das Teil ja noch drin


----------



## Shinna (30. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im allgemeinem finde ich AIOs von Alphacool besser


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Grundsätzlich würde ich auch eher 2-3 Monate warten um ein höheres Budget zu haben, als auf biegen und brechen was günstiges nehmen zu müssen. Gerade die günstigen AiO´s sind häufig weder besser in der Kühlleistung noch leiser als ein guter Tower Cooler.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2020)

Wir haben letztens eine Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240er über Altenater im Tagesangebot für nur 109 Euro bekommen.


----------



## DeadHysteria (30. Mai 2020)

Huhu,

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen!
Wie oft und wie intensiv ist denn eigentlich die Wartung dieser AiO Wasserkühlungen? Ich hatte gestern mal in das Handbuch eines Enermax geschaut und keine Informationen dazu gefunden. Muss das Wasser solcher AiO nicht irgendwann aufgefüllt werden?


----------



## claster17 (30. Mai 2020)

Die meisten AiO sind wartungsfrei bzw. Wegwerfprodukte. Die sind bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen gar nicht auf Wartung ausgelegt. Teilweise ist es (mit viel Aufwand) möglich, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es schief geht, ist hoch.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2020)

Wir haben ja wie bereits geschrieben eine 240mm für ein 12 Kerner verbaut. Von der Temperatur ging es sogar, denn der Prozessor lag in Games im Schnitt bei etwa 75°C.  Die Lüfter mussten hierbei aber schon auf 1800-1900 U/min laufen und das ist schon nicht wenig und auch nicht mehr leise. Normalerweise würde man nun sagen... passt und die Lüfter sind mir ehe egal weil ich Kopfhörer trage. 

Da die ALC AIOs aus dem Custom Bereich kommen sind Schlauche verschraubt und lassen sich daher problemlos abschrauben. Wir hatten vor die AIO per Wassertemperatur regeln zu lassen und daher verbaute ich an einem der Anschlüsse zwischen Schlauch und Radiator ein Temperatursensor und eine Qaudro(Lüftersteuerung) von Aquacomputer. Mit 75°C Grad in Game lag aber die Wassertemperatur bei 42°C und das fand ich schon nicht ganz ohne, denn wir haben noch keine Hochsommer Temperaturen und sobald die Raumtemperatur statt 24-25°C auf 30°C hoch steigt kann man noch gut 5-7°C dazu rechnen und die Lüfter hätten nur noch 200-300 U/min schneller drehen können.

Daher haben wir eine Woche später nochmals eine Schnellkupplung gekauft, 4 Schlauchanschlüsse und 13/10er Weichmacher freien Schlauch und damit der Schlauch nicht abknicken kann noch zwei Knickschutzfedern dazu. Den Radiator konnte ich daher vor dem anschließen an die andere Schnellkupplung vorher gut befüllen und das klappte mit der Schnellkupplung auch sehr gut weil nachdem der Radiator befüllt war schraubte ich die  zwei kurzen Schläuche drauf und nachdem ich den Radiator etwas schwenkte und drehte konnte ich mit einer Spitze das Ventil in der Schnellkupplung runter drücken und immer ein klein wenig destiliertes Wasser nachfüllen. Am ende war der Radiator befüllt und ich konnte ihn einbauen und mit der anderen Schnellkupplung verbinden. So musste ich nichts mehr befüllen oder entlüften.

Jetzt kommt die AIO in Games nur noch auf etwa 35°C Wassertemperatur und der Prozessor liegt im Schnitt bei 65°C und geht zum Teil auch etwas niedriger. Die Lüfter müssen nun nicht mehr über 1200 U/min in Games drehen und mit Idle können sie mit nur 850 U/min drehen. Nirgender geht mit diesen Lüfter mit Idle nicht, da sie dann sonst ausgehen würden.

Wie du siehst sieht es mit Alphacool AIOs viel besser aus, weil man jederzeit was umbauen kann und auch noch gut befüllen kann. Denn die AIO hat auf der Pumpe auch ein kleinen AGB mit dabei was ein Sichtfenster als Kontrolle zur Kühlflüssigkeit mit beinhaltet. In Regel muss man vielleicht innerhalb von 2 Jahren etwas destiliertes Wasser nachfüllen und so groß muss da auch nichts gewartet werden. 

Das Problem bei anderen AIOs ist halt das Alu was mit verbaut wird, da es Chemisch mit dem Kupfer was auch verbaut ist reagiert und das Kupfer dann mit der Zeit oxidiert. Die Lebensdauer kann dann halt etwa 4-7 Jahre sein wobei sich in dieser Zeit auch zunehmend die Kühlleistung verschlechtert. Zudem sind Schläuche auf Tüllen die fest verbaut sind verschweißt und lassen sich nicht so einfach austauschen oder erweitern.

Im übrigem gibt es für die AIO von Alphacool auch die Pumpe für wenig Geld zum nachkaufen. Sollte diese doch mal defekt gehen kann man die AIO zerlegen und die Pumpe einfach austauschen. Sollte man sich entscheiden auf eine richtige custom Wakü umzusteigen können zumindest die Radiatoren davon mit genutzt werden. Da diese ehe aus diesem Bereich kommen und Anschlüsse zum verschrauben haben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie du siehst sieht es mit Alphacool AIOs viel besser aus, weil man jederzeit was umbauen kann und auch noch gut befüllen kann. Denn die AIO hat auf der Pumpe auch ein kleinen AGB mit dabei was ein Sichtfenster als Kontrolle zur Kühlflüssigkeit mit beinhaltet. In Regel muss man vielleicht innerhalb von 2 Jahren etwas destiliertes Wasser nachfüllen und so groß muss da auch nichts gewartet werden.



Mach mal aus dem "vielleicht" ein "garantiert" und das jährlich nach dem Sommer in Zukunft ... das ist meine Erfahrung mit meiner Eisbear/Eiswolf-Kombi. Das man nachfüllen sollte macht sich aber bemerkbar. Der Geräuschpegel der Pumpe/n ist da ein ziemlich verlässlicher Indikator.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

Wir haben erst vor zwei Woche unsere erste Eisbear verbaut und daher noch keine langzeit Erfahrung damit. Unsere AIO die zuvor von CoolerMaster verbaut war mussten wir nach dem einbau zwei Wochen später nur ein klein wenig auffüllen da aus dem Radiator eindeutig Wasser Geräusche zu hören war. Diese war auch zwei Jahre verbaut und in dieser Zeit haben wir nicht nachfüllen müssen. Daher kann es sich mit jeder AIO anders auswirken, aber ich habe bei der Eisbear eine schön großes Füllport und bei der CoolerMaster war eine kleine Schraube am Kühler und Radiator vorhanden. Hier ging das Nachfüllen nur per kleine Sprizte. 

Ganz davon abgesehen das dort ein Garantiesiegel drauf klebte und das Nachfüllen auch den Garantieverlust bedeutet hatte. Wegen dem Garantiesiegel wird bei dieser AIO auch der Füllport vergeblich gesucht, da nicht jeder drauf kommt unter dem Siegen nach zu sehen. Aus diesem Grund ist die CoolerMaster auch Wartung frei, da das Wartungsfreie durch Neukauf erreicht wird.

Ganz davon abgesehen hat die Eisbear auch ein Sichtfenster und daraus sollte normalerweise auch der Füllstand zu erkennen sein.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (31. Mai 2020)

Der Fillport der Eisbear ist an der denkbar unmöglichsten Stelle und das Sichtfenster leider auch. Was macht ein Sichtfenster bitte oben und ein Fillport an der Front? 

Was sich Alphacool dabei gedacht hat kann ich nicht mal raten, denn um diese AiO nachzufüllen muss man sie ausbauen (wenn man wirklich sicher gehen will) oder sie in vollem Betrieb nachfüllen.
 Du kannst ja gerne mal testen den Fillport zu öffnen, wenn der Radiator oben verbaut wurde.  
Da ich die Möglichkeit der Erweiterung genutzt habe musste einer der Radiatoren leider an dieser Stelle verbaut werden ein 280er reicht ja schließlich nicht, wenn man eine Graka einbindet, um noch ein leises System zu erwarten.  
Den Füllstand zu erkennen ist zwar gegeben, aber ab einen Gewissen Verlust muss man das Gehäuse kippen, um zu erkennen (eigentlich zu erraten ) wieviel Kühlflüssigkeit überhaupt noch vorhanden ist.

Ich mein diese Wakü ist nicht so schlecht sie tut was sie soll, ist dazu noch erweiterbar und die Radiatoren aus Kupfer (leider die Einzige AiO mit diesem Konzept, denn den Silent Loop gibt es ja nicht mehr ... ja ich weiß das der auch von Alphacool gebaut wurde), aber diese Ingenieursleistung kann ich Aufgrund der beiden Mängel nicht gutheißen.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

Das stimmt, im eingebautem Zustand kannst da nichts machen.

Dazu müsste der Kühler schon dazu ausgebaut werden, denn wir hatten unseren zweiten Radiator vor befüllt und mittels Schnellkupplung angeschlossen und dann wollte ich den Füllport zum prüfen öffnen und als ich die Verschlussschraube leicht löste kam mir schon etwas Kühlflüssigkeit entgegen, weshalb ich sofort wieder zudrehte. Zum Glück hatte ich alles mit Zewa ausgelegt. 

Naja... zumindest konnte ich sehen das das Teil randvoll ist ... 

Als ich vor ein paar Wochen den Temperatusensor zwischen setzte hatte ich den Schlauch am Radaitor so abgeschraubt das nur aus dem kurzem getrennten Schlauch das Wasser raus kam und nachdem der Sensor verbaut war musste ich nur über die Schnellkupplung mit einer Spritze den Schlauch wieder befüllen. Dann habe ich im ausgebautem Zustand die AIO an meinem Rechner an einem Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen und etwas laufen lassen. Ich musste praktisch später um den Füllport öffnen zu können den Küher oberhalb des Radiators halten und konnte eine kleine Luftblase die drin war raus bekommen. Wobei es so wenig war das ich sie im Grunde hätte nichts nachfüllen müssen.

Ganz davon abgesehen kann man ja noch ein AGB dazwischen bauen um dieses Problem zu entgehen.
Obwohl das kurze ausbauen des Kühlerblockes einmal im Jahr wäre auch nicht verkehrt, dann kann bei dieser Gelegenheit auch die WLP erneuert werden. 
Die Radiatoren müssen dazu ja nicht ausgebaut werden, es reicht bereits aus das der Kühler oberhalb der Radiatoren gehalten wird.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich mein diese Wakü ist nicht so schlecht sie tut was sie soll, ist dazu noch erweiterbar und die Radiatoren aus Kupfer (leider die Einzige AiO mit diesem Konzept, denn den Silent Loop gibt es ja nicht mehr ... ja ich weiß das der auch von Alphacool gebaut wurde), aber diese Ingenieursleistung kann ich Aufgrund der beiden Mängel nicht gutheißen.


Besser geht nur mit einer eigenen custom Wakü und wenn es sich um eine AIO handelt ist für mich diese AIO immer noch die beste. Denn andere lassen sich gar nicht erweitern oder gut aufüllen und andere müssten dazu auch ausgebaut werden. Zudem haben andere auch alle Alu Radiatoren und dann noch Anschlüsse die nicht verschraubt sind.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (31. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> ... dann wollte ich den Füllport zum prüfen öffnen und als ich die Verschlussschraube leicht löste kam mir schon etwas Kühlflüssigkeit entgegen, weshalb ich sofort wieder zudrehte ...



Du hast diese Erfahrung also schon genossen ... bei mir war es exakt genauso. 

Da ich aber ziemlich phlegmatisch orientiert bin, habe ich mich zu einem "Experiment" gezwungen gefühlt. Ich habe den PC einfach auf die Seite gelegt und während die beiden Pumpen arbeiten die Nachfüllaktion ausgeführt funktioniert super ... gerade wenn man aus der AiO eigentlich durch das Entfernen der Schnellkupplungen eher ein Set macht (wie von EK z.B.). 
Die Schnellkupplungen sind bei mir aus optischen Gründen unmittelbar nach einbinden der Eiswolf GPX entfernt worden. Das macht es dann auch schwerer den Kühler der Eisbär über sämtliche Radiatoren zu erheben beim befüllen, egal wie man meint das Case zu positionieren während der Aktion. 




> Ganz davon abgesehen kann man ja noch ein AGB dazwischen bauen um dieses Problem zu entgehen.



Klar doch, wenn man so wie ich die Kupplungen entfernt, die originalen Lüfter ersetzt, die Steuerung und Überwachung einer Aquaero überlässt, hat man ja schon fast eine Custom Wakü. 




> ...wenn es sich um eine AIO handelt ist für mich diese AIO immer noch die beste ...



Da kann ich eigentlich nur beipflichten ... auch wenn einige Wakü User eher die Nase rümpfen, wenn der Name Alphacool fällt. 


PS: Mich hat die Optik (ich mag den klotzigen Bauhaus Style ^^) und die reduntante unauffällige Pumpenverbauung gereizt mich auf Alphacool einzulassen ... ich schwimme halt gerne mal gegen den Strom.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

In diesem System handelt es sich um das System meines Sohnes und da er selbst alles selbst finanzieren muss, da er nun dazu auch alt genug ist und eigenes Geld hat ist es seine Entscheidung gewesen. Er wollte keine custom Loop verbauen und diese AIO ist dann doch der beste Mittelweg.

Wir haben uns beim erweitern aber für Schnellkupplungen entschieden um nichts während des Betriebs aufüllen zu müssen, denn wie du auch berichtest ist das mit dieser AIO im eingebautem zustand nicht so leicht. Mir war nur nicht gekannt das ich die Verschlussschraube im eingebautem Zustand nicht öffnen darf und die Pumpe lief dabei noch nicht mal...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (31. Mai 2020)

Naja, mit meinem Experiment hab ich bewiesen das diese Befüllaktion sogar im verbauten Zustand möglich ist (die Pumpe muss halt nur laufen und das Case auf der Seite liegen) ... vielleicht sollte ich diese unkonventionelle Idee mal Alphacool eröffnen.

Das Alphacool kein How-To-Refill ins Manual schreibt leuchtet mir schon ein ... Fillport in der Front so ein Bockmist! 

Edit:

So hat sich Alphacool das eigentlich vorgestellt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6V8Z1eXzT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vor allem "mit dem Refill Kit kannst du deine Eisbear personalisieren" ... ja sicher rotes Wasser was man nicht sieht, weil Schläuche schwarz und Sichtfenster oben.


----------

